# Applet läuft nur im IE nicht



## gast (14. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Applet. Im Opera Browser läuft es wunderbar, im IE kommt jedoch eine ClassNotFound Exception:

```
Error loading class: Viewer
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Viewer
	at com/ms/vm/loader/URLClassLoader.loadClass
	at com/ms/vm/loader/URLClassLoader.loadClass
	at com/ms/applet/AppletPanel.securedClassLoad
	at com/ms/applet/AppletPanel.processSentEvent
	at com/ms/applet/AppletPanel.processSentEvent
	at com/ms/applet/AppletPanel.run
	at java/lang/Thread.run
```

Ich habe das Applet folgendermassen im HTML Code eingebunden:

<applet code="Viewer.class" codebase="Applets" archive="MyApplet.jar" width="470" height="525"> 
</applet>

wobei das File MyApplet.jar im Verzeichnis Applets liegt. Im Opera Browser funktioniert es auch wunderbar. Braucht der IE noch irgendwelche zusätzlichen Informationen, oder funktionierts eifach nur bei mir nicht?

Vielen Dank für Antworten


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Mrz 2006)

Du hast alles richtig gemacht. Doch für den IE ist noch die Java-VM von Microsoft aktiviert.
Die ist total veraltet, unsicher und modifiziert und daher völlig inkompatibel zu den JVMs von Sun > Version 1.1.8.

Du musst also in den Einstellungen deines Browsers die MS-VM deaktivieren und eine bereits installierte JRE von Sun aktivieren.


----------



## Gast (14. Mrz 2006)

Naja, haupfsache es funktioniert bei anderen...
Wer braucht schon ie...


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mrz 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, haupfsache es funktioniert bei anderen...
> Wer braucht schon ie...


Diese Aussage widerspricht sich selbst. Es geht nicht darum, wer den IE braucht, sondern wer den IE benutzt und was die MS-VM leistet.
Wenn du wirklich vielen Benutzern dein Applet zur Verfügung stellen möchstest, solltest du den IE als kleinsten gemeinamen Nenner ansehen und dein Applet mit dem JDK 1.1.8 programmieren, denn dann läuft das Applet überall.


----------

